# iPhone not showing in computer...



## al_dubley

Hello,

For some reason, my iphone will not sync via usb. 

When I plug it in, I hear the typical auditory notification that the device has been inserted, but that is all.

This wouldn't be a problem, as wifi syncing is now enabled on iphones, but I can't see how to view & save my photos and videos onto my computer via this wifi - I used to plug into usb, open my phone in my computer and then go from there.

Nothing has changed in respect to system setup - this problem has just cropped up and I can't see why.

Thank you all in advance,

Al


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Does iTunes see the device?


Also what type of iPhone is it?


----------



## al_dubley

hey,

Itunes does see it but that may be because it is connecting via wifi?

It is the iphone 4.

Thanks a lot,

Al


----------



## Narcissist

Reinstall itunes.


----------



## al_dubley

I shall do that and let you know the outcome!

Thanks,

Al


----------



## al_dubley

Hey,

This problem still arises in between installs. 

Both wifi and usb methods both keep becoming non responsive at seemingly random intervals, a fresh install being the only fix that seems to work, albeit a cumbersome one. 

Is anyone else experiencing this / do you know a way to solve it?

Thank you,

Al


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

U said itunes detected the device ..
So what is the problem u r facing during sync ?
Cn u submit an error report ??


----------



## al_dubley

Hey,

Sometimes it does detect it and then it just stops working - it has currently decided that not working is going to be its port of call.

How do I submit an error report?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

When ur itunes detects ur iphone , try to sync ur data .. If a problem occurs an error message will be shown .. Pls tell wat is that

Also try changing your usb cable ... If that doesnt help try plugging in your iphone in another pc


----------



## al_dubley

no error message is ever shown and I've tried other cables. I actually had to get a replacement phone a few months ago and the same problem persists with this one. I'm at a loss...


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

If the replacement phone also shows the problem , then the error is mostly in ur pc ..

Try plugging in ur phone in another pc ... Pls tell if the error persists in that pc also ... Be careful not to sync in that pc .. Just check whether the iphone is displayed in my computer ...


----------



## al_dubley

I plugged it into my brother's computer and it was recognised fine.

The problem must be with my computer - but I have reinstalled iTunes MANY times...?!

GGRR!


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

Install ccleaner .. U can google it ...
After completely uninstalling itunes from your pc , run ccleaner and delete all the registry values that are related in some way to itunes ... You can verify this by looking at the description and path of the value ...

Hope this helps ... Else i think its best to assume your pc is infected with virus ...


----------



## al_dubley

I have ccleaner, will do that and see what happens. it's safe to assume my computer isn't infected with a virus lol


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

If it was a virus then our job would have been easier . Lol ... Else it would be tough finding out the cause .... 

Pls try uninstalling everything related to apple in ur contral panel -> programs .. And reimstall itunes


----------



## al_dubley

I know yea but unfortunately I know my stuff and keep my computer running clean...I'll try that advice and let u know. 

thanks very much


----------

